# How much psi and temp for socks



## clippernate34 (Dec 24, 2013)

Just getting ready to press my first pair of socks. How much psi should I use and temp is everyone using. I was going to do 380 at 30 seconds is that the right amount I am using sk dave's socks thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Dave's transfers recommend 400 degrees for 40 seconds. Medium pressure.


----------



## clippernate34 (Dec 24, 2013)

i am using daves socks using the beaver paper tex print r for my Ricoh 7100


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

400 degrees 40 seconds each side
If you use tack paper like we do just think of making grilled cheese sandwich. smile cool then open.


----------



## clippernate34 (Dec 24, 2013)

Dave how much psi?


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

med. about 30-35 psi.


----------



## freebird1963 (Jan 21, 2007)

Many presses dont have a psi readout so saying medium pressure is were it takes some force to close the press but not so much you bust a gut doing it.
Your best bet is to cut up a transfer and burn a sock and press at different pressures till you hit one that you like. Same goes for finding your time and temp. Presses are not equal and time/temp/pressure on one users press will not always work on another's.


----------

